# Ebay headers?



## ban-ls1 (May 26, 2008)

I am buying a SE-R tomorrow and was looking on ebay at parts. 

The headers with highflow cat, will it reduce fuel economy? Has anybody used these? Do they fit or they cheap crap?

eBay Motors: Exhaust Header Nissan Altima 3.5L V6 02 03 04 05 06 (item 330237717558 end time May-26-08 14:48:49 PDT)


----------



## binz (Feb 7, 2004)

Ihave headers if you want.Bought it for my ser 2006,but decided not to install finally.
Yours for $100 if you want. Are you in Ca or US ?
Brand new still in box.


----------



## darkmagevivi (Nov 4, 2007)

binz said:


> Ihave headers if you want.Bought it for my ser 2006,but decided not to install finally.
> Yours for $100 if you want. Are you in Ca or US ?
> Brand new still in box.


What headers are we talking about here? And will they mount on an '05 Alty 3.5SE?


----------

